# Yampa 400cfs+ at Deerlodge



## Sagebrusher (May 12, 2011)

I sure would love to float it this time of year!


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

It was up to 600 a few days ago, would have been nice to catch the wave.


----------



## Sagebrusher (May 12, 2011)

It looks like people are indeed taking advantage of it...although I'm not sure why most of October seems to be booked...

Dinosaur National Monument Available Launch Dates

I have heard tales of people attempting to canoe it when the flows are well south of 100cfs...a really bad idea unless one wants to walk and drag the canoe most of the way!


----------

